# NGD Furch OM34-SR Custom



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

SPEC'S (Unofficial)
Solid Top: Sitka Spruce
Solid Back & Sides: Indian Rosewood (scientific name: Dalbergia Latifolia)
Neck: Mahogany Slim C profile, NEW CNR (Composite Neck Reinforcement) system included, incorporates a composite reinforcement, designed to improve neck durability and extends the lifespan of the guitar as a whole. The neck has slim C shape profile at 1st fret, instead of older models' V-shape.
Binding: Artificial Ivory
Purfling: Herringbone
Rosette: Black & White Triple Ring with Green Abalone Inlay
Bridge: Ebony
Bridge Pins: Ebony
Saddle: TUSQ Fully Compensated (I will change to bone.)
Nut: TUSQ 45 mm (I will change to bone.)
Strings: Elixir Ph-Br Nanoweb 12-53
Top Finish: Vintage Hand-Brushed Finish (more sheen than satin but less than a gloss)
Back & Sides Finish: Vintage Hand-Brushed Finish (ditto)
Pick Guard: None per my request ('Tiger-Spot' Pick Guard included in case.)(I will likely put on a very small, Larrivee, finger-style, clear, satin)
Headstock: Custom Slotted (possibly more down force at nut, and increased 'break')
Tuners: Custom gold patined Gotoh
Case: Black Furch branded Hiscox hardshell (silver lining)






(Please note: I come to this forum to celebrate all the positives of playing guitar. I would like to enjoy my new guitar without the negative intentions, bs, insults, and speculation that were posted by two CGF members on my last NGD post. I'll be disappearing for a period of time. Enjoy your guitars, and thanks for sharing in my NGD. Adios.)

PS: Richard's Guitars, in the UK, also has a good selection -- for members there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful guitar! Love slotted headstocks. I've played a few and they are great guitars, IMO. 

This guy makes effective use of his. He also taught me the correct pronunciation (hard c, like Furk).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! CONGRATS!

There is a local guitar store called Brickhouse Guitars and they are now bringing in Furch instruments (along with Stonebridge).

Furch SGI Custom Collection – Brickhouse Guitars

ENJOY!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Blind Dog said:


> *I'll be disappearing for a period of time.* Enjoy your guitars, and thanks for sharing in my NGD. Adios.


I just read this. When will you be back? 
If you are going on a vacation/trip, have a great time.

Cheers

Dave


----------

